# LMD84 is now a Veteran Moderator!



## Janice (Mar 23, 2011)

Greetings from Specktra HQ! :bigstar:  I'm happy to announce today that Ms. Louise aka LMD84 is recieving a promotion to Veteran Moderator! ompom:  As I'm sure many of you know, Louise is very active and involved with the site currently as a Moderator of the Tutorials forum. Her sparkling personality has been a real pleasure to interact with and her natural inclination to be *your* advocate has really made her stand out.  I look forward to collaborating with her on how to make Specktra the ultimate cosmestic resource for you, our members. Please join me in congratulating her on her promotion! :drinks:  Louise can now handle issues that arise in any forum so please don't hesitate to reach out to her should you need to contact a staff member. Grats Lou.


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Lou!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good job Lou.. congrats!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Congrats, Lou! :cheer:


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats lou, you are awesome!  xx


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Lou!!!  Always so helpful, wise and thoughtful!  xoxo


----------



## laylalovesmac (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay, Lou! Congratulations!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 23, 2011)

Yayyyyy Lou! You're so amazing  Congrats, love!!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Lou!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats lou!!!! love u so much! ure such a sweetheart!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

Way to go Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Aw you guys are so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for your lovely comments! Hopefully I will do you all proud!


----------



## Chester (Mar 24, 2011)

​ ​ Congrats Lou!​ ​ ​


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Lou!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yay!!! Congrats Lou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Yep, I agree with Dilligaf, you totally deserved it!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Lou!!!    You are indeed awesome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Lou, you deserve it!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Lady!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 24, 2011)

Go Lou!!


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

congrats!


----------

